# We did it!



## sweetcraft (Mar 6, 2007)

Made the deal and will pick up our Pace Arrow, 34, 1989 next weekend. Have been reading the threads tonight and I know I will be a big reader. Have never had a motor home but have pulled the 24' Prowler since 92.   Never had a 454 but see help ahead. Will be making a list and checking everything and get going. The family is very excited and will be a big part of the stops. See you on the Forum. Jim S


----------



## Poppa (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: We did it!

OOH My gosh. Here we go again with a newbie Motor home owner. NO  just kidding, we welocome the questions you will come up with and will give you some wit along with the wisdom so of us oldies have.

One thing is if have kids go out and buy if you don't already have them, those little dvd players. the young one will be all up in the drivers seat area for the first couple trips then they will slowly get "I'm Bored I don't have anything to do.

One of the great things I like about Nellie Belle is that Precious can go take a nap, fix me a sandwich, or get some refreshments between telling the kids' NOW STOP IT.

You will love the additional freedom.
What you gonna use for a toad.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: We did it!

Poppa, I'm safety concious and I'm wondering what happens to Precious if she is taking a nap, or fixing a sandwich and not strapped in, if you take a nap while driving down the road.  Just courious.  :laugh:  We have been wearing seat belts since 1962. (British Triumph TR3).  That was before they were offered in American cars.  Are Motor homes exempt from seat belt laws?  How do you strap the kids in?  Most Motor homes I've checked out only had belts for the driver and the passenger.  Just wondering.


----------



## hertig (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: We did it!

If someone is not strapped in and the motorhome comes to a sudden stop, the non-strapped in people keep on going until they hit something which stops them.

I think (or at least hope) that most motorhomes have belted seating area for the number of people it is designed to sleep.  For instance, my coach has a queen bed and a fold down couch.  It is rated for 3 people (of 154 pounds each, no less), so has 1 and only 1 seatbelt on the couch.  There is not even a place down there to hook up another seatbelt, so they are serious about only 3 people travelling in it.

I doubt that RVs are exempt from any seat belt laws, and with the big windshields and high seats, it is easier to be caught breaking the laws


----------



## Poppa (Mar 14, 2007)

Re: We did it!

Better she sleep than me :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Mar 14, 2007)

Re: We did it!

I've always said, "I want to go quietly, in my sleep, like my grandfather.  Not screaming, like the people in the car with him"


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 14, 2007)

Re: We did it!

The seats in the home part aren't covered by seatbelt laws?  Anyway, mine has 5 extra belts spread around the back seats.  To use them, though, I'd have to start picking up hitchhikers!    :laugh:


----------

